# Potencia ATHOI 800w y 600w



## psychatog (Ene 6, 2010)

Hola foristas!
Tengo una de cada una en casa, me las dieron para poner en estado y repararlas si estan fuleras.
Les pido un fabor... Si alguien tiene los diagramas de las potencias athoi de 800w y 600w me los pasa? Y si alguien las probo me comenta que tal son?

Saludos!
Y gracias!


----------



## Juan Jose (Ene 6, 2010)

Hola. Que problema presentan las potencias?
saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## psychatog (Ene 7, 2010)

Juan Jose dijo:


> Hola. Que problema presentan las potencias?
> saludos
> 
> Juan Jose



Ninguno!
Se que la primer regla del tecnico es "Nunca arreglar lo que no esta roto" pero son potencias grandes, que hace mas de 7 años no se tocan. No quiero prenderlas sin revisar un poquito.


----------



## aguilucho-mdq (Feb 10, 2010)

Yo creo que antes de esa regla falta otra, "saber si está roto para arreglarlo" porque si lo probás sabés si está roto.
Vas a tener que probar las potencias con métodos para protegerlas en caso de cortos en la salida que puedan dañar algún parlante.
Usá resistencias que emulen la carga de un parlante y colocale una lámpara en serie por si hay algun corto.
Usa en el buscador del foro que hay bastante de esto.
Un abrazo.


----------

